# Movie Night: Little Fockers



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone up for seeing this? Saw the trailer yesterday and figured since I've seen the first two I might as well see this one too! I'm thinking of Tuesday at Dubai Mall, 8:20pm session.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm watching it tonight!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I didn't think it was as good as the others. Still watchable though


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

Im in. 8:30 is fine with me..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Definitely not as good as the previous 2...but does have its Stiller-De Niro moments though

Harvey Keitel is there for 2 minutes, in probably ther best scene of the movie IMO


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Warning warning warning

do not watch gulliver's travels.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Anyone up for seeing this? Saw the trailer yesterday and figured since I've seen the first two I might as well see this one too! I'm thinking of Tuesday at Dubai Mall, 8:20pm session.


Very undecided.... I've heard it is really bad compared to the other two.....


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

ill be keen. ill PM you my number, not sure how big the cinema area is.


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Sure why not....where do we meet?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

@Yoga girl, yeah you can't really expect the sequel of a sequel to be great but I'm sure it has its laughs. I chose it because ipshi and Marcel seemed keen.

@Onerahi27, I think it's got the largest cinemas/screens so should be all right.

@Miningpixie, I chose Dubai Mall since I hated MOE last week! Once I got out of the movie I had to rush to validate my parking before I got charged 20dhs for parking!


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Cool bananas,

I'll be there at Reel Cinemas at Dubai Mall from 8.10ish. Is this one of those events that we all show up wearing a red carnation?!

Will check emails before I leave home. 

Cheers
MP



Moe78 said:


> @Yoga girl, yeah you can't really expect the sequel of a sequel to be great but I'm sure it has its laughs. I chose it because ipshi and Marcel seemed keen.
> 
> @Onerahi27, I think it's got the largest cinemas/screens so should be all right.
> 
> @Miningpixie, I chose Dubai Mall since I hated MOE last week! Once I got out of the movie I had to rush to validate my parking before I got charged 20dhs for parking!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You have to wear a bear suit, everyone else is


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

im in im in im in im in im innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Is that bare or bear?

One will get me arrested the other will have me mobbed by small children - and then arrested!

See you all there 





Moe78 said:


> You have to wear a bear suit, everyone else is


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

youd get arrested for just wearing a red carnation also wouldn't you? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Miningpixie said:


> Cool bananas,
> 
> I'll be there at Reel Cinemas at Dubai Mall from 8.10ish. Is this one of those events that we all show up wearing a red carnation?!
> 
> ...


it seems bringing carnations is a forum code reserved for a different type of encounters, and no, i don't mean funerals


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We're in ... Anyone buying tickets online or are we just winging it? I don't imagine this is reserved seating?

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok guys, those who are coming please confirm tomorrow as early as possible and I will send my number via Private Message.

Once again it's at 8:20pm at Dubai Mall, come earlier to get your ticket. They're always seat assigned but you can more or less sit anywhere. I've checked and there are only 4 seats taken so still a lot of seats left for us!


----------



## Alina B (Aug 21, 2009)

Count me in as well!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

YAY!!! alinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Cannot wait to meet uuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> YAY!!! alinaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Cannot wait to meet uuuuuuuuu!!


 I didn't see THAT reply when I agreed to come.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I know! What about when I agreed to come


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Me too.

Just got home from work - can't check emails at work :-(


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will try and Pm everyone with my number so they can find us tomorrow


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Obviously none of you are as cute as Alina!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Obviously none of you are as cute as Alina!


 my mom once told me I was cute ....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ONCE! never again though


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

My personal review of the movie: It's alright, not as good as the first two but it has it's moments. I don't think they should make any more though as the jokes are now getting a little worn out.

Hope you all have fun tomorrow night!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

hey hey dont you be dissing me and my sister loving!

(somehow the effect is lost if it's not in text speak... if you could... could you please imagine it in text speak? for me? PLEASE?)


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Alright people! Whoever is coming make sure you get there BEFORE the movie's time by quite a bit to not only be able to find us but also to purchase your ticket. Movie time is 8:20pm so maybe you should be at Dubai Mall by 7:30 as the ticket booths get busier close to the time the movies start. Have checked online and so far only a few seats have been taken.

I have sent those who wanted to come my contact details, if anyone else wants to come, PM me or ipshi.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for setting this up Moe. Subpar movie but a good time nonetheless.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup the movie did not exceed my low expectations nor did it meet them either. I would not recommend it to anyone, the jokes are stale and barely managed more than a "haha" for most. Had good company though and hopefully next time the movie will actually be worth the ticket price! Maybe we'll do another next Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yup the movie did not exceed my low expectations nor did it meet them either. I would not recommend it to anyone, the jokes are stale and barely managed more than a "haha" for most. Had good company though and hopefully next time the movie will actually be worth the ticket price! Maybe we'll do another next Tuesday/Wednesday.


isn't it worth the 10 dhs for a pirate copy then?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Perhaps its worth a torrent download?


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I was planning an unexpected appearance if I wasn't stuck in the office till late hours but I guess I need not be disappointed for missing the movie(looking at the comments on it) : )

Though I'm still frustrated that I missed a chance for good night out with you people..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt think it was that horrible. Was a decent enough movie...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a decent movie but not worth visiting the cinema for. I enjoyed it at home


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

the company was wayyy better than the movie... all of u guys were so much fun to just chill out with! yes the movie wasnt as great... but i had a great time


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

What did I miss?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

like anyone's gonna tell you...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

By not saying much, youve basically already told me I didnt miss out... otherwise you would be rubbing it in my face that you guys had a blast, that the movie was awesome and that its too bad I didnt make it. 

Speaking of... accept me on facebook already woman.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You missed out but we won't tell you what you missed out on! That's privileged information


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

i would accept but i need to have a request in order to accept n'est pas?


----------

